
Hipchat – Third Day of degraded service - Rapzid
API failures, delayed message sending, messages not sending.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.hipchat.com&#x2F;
======
rekoros
When team chat goes down, are you ready? [https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-
chat-goes-down-are-you-re...](https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-chat-goes-
down-are-you-ready/)

